# Old people smell



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

How do you guys get rid of old people smell in your own home / car? Baking soda? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hifiandmtb (Sep 3, 2007)

Remove the body first.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I go out for a ride on my bike and take it outdoors...


----------



## Carl H. (Nov 8, 2016)

Add soylent green to your diet.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Troll alert


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Stop getting old and just dye already
I'm in the same boat. I've noticed my sweat is pretty rank as I've gotten older.
Never really noticed when i was riding road. My MTB gear stinks pretty bad after a ride.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Add sugar beets to your diet. They produce a hormone that, when released, neutralizes odors.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Crankout said:


> Add sugar beets to your diet. They produce a hormone that, when released, neutralizes odors.


Where did you hear/see that? Not seeing much r/t that via Google search.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

When it gets really bad I know it's past time for a shower


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

They can't smell if you hold their nose.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bath & Body Works: Body Care, Home Fragrance, Beauty, Great Gifts & more!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Picard said:


> How do you guys get rid of old people smell in your own home / car? Baking soda?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


If you must live in an old-folks home I guess you'll have to live with it.

By the way, if you don't reply to this thread I'm going to neg-rep you!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> By the way, if you don't reply to this thread I'm going to neg-rep you!


that's pretty stinky.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Ladmo said:


> When it gets really bad I know it's past time for a shower


Indeed. I do that twice a year whether I need to or not. One must stay fragrant...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

hifiandmtb said:


> Remove the body first.


?Old-Person Smell? Really Exists, Scientists Say | TIME.com


----------



## bugaroo (Jan 23, 2004)

Fart. Sweat. Spill beer on the carpet. Or, just stay outside where the wind does you favors.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't stink. Well maybe after a ride.


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

I've been known to take my gear to the car wash after a hard but fun day of riding on the way home. Works pretty good to get rid of the peppy le pew problem before it dries on.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Crockpot2001 said:


> Where did you hear/see that? Not seeing much r/t that via Google search.


If Picard adds these to his diet, his aura will eliminate the odor of old folks.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

It is a blessing in my line of work that geriatrics get the stinkies. I can drop ass all day long with plenty of folks to blame.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

bugaroo said:


> Fart. Sweat. Spill beer on the carpet. Or, just stay outside where the wind does you favors.


 You forgot pee stains.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Go vegan! Look younger and smell fresher


----------



## Carl H. (Nov 8, 2016)

cyclelicious said:


> Go vegan! Look younger and smell fresher
> 
> View attachment 1110303


Soylent green, soylent green is the answer, no more old people smell - ever.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

have your mom burn the hot pocket she makes for you?

seriously, the carbon from the smoke will soak up everything..when the smoke clears, all odors are gone.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

When someone asks "Is someone baking brownies?" Replied with "that's my fart" This is a perfect gift . If you order now it should be here in a couple weeks.

"It's beginning to smell alot like Christmas"...



> Who can resist chocolate? It undoubtedly smells good and tastes even better, bringing joy to everyone who encounters it. Now, the same can be said of farts, thanks to Christian Poincheval's invention. ( John Loo )
> 
> The *Father Christmas fart pill *infuses your farts with the scent of chocolate. The pills were invented by Christian Poincheval, a 65-year-old Santa Claus look-alike from the village of Gesvres. Sold online, the pills retail for $12.50 for a jar with 60 pills and offer the added benefits of reducing bloating and gas.
> 
> ...


This Pill Makes Your Farts Smell Like Chocolate. Perfect Holiday Gift Idea, Right? : Healthy Living/Wellness : Tech Times


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, Cyclelicious and Sprocket just got uninvited from my Christmas party.

What you really need to do is get yourself some babies in that house. The yin-yang balance is way out of whack.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Just farted in the gym doing crunches. Why I didn't knew about this before? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Hilarious...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Rngspnr said:


> Stop getting old and just dye already
> I'm in the same boat. I've noticed my sweat is pretty rank as I've gotten older.
> Never really noticed when i was riding road. My MTB gear stinks pretty bad after a ride.


There's a gene common in folks from northern European lineage. It produces a chemical in sweat that is converted to a phewwy volatile compound by skin bacteria. For some reason, it seems to get more active as one ages, at least it has in my case. Search for "armpit odor gene" and you'll find out more than you ever wanted to know about the science of rank pits.

But, after three hours of extreme athletics on a mountain bike, you should indeed smell a bit. It's OK in my book. Plus, it keeps people further away in the supermarket line.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Why Fart and waste It when you can burp and taste It 

I eat right, there for I do not stink !
Don't use or need Deororant, am told by others I have no body oder.

Except when I eat Chilli, drink beer and eat eggs~bacon the next AM,,
Then I can clear a room and turn people green with,,,,,envy 
,
,
Next time you brew a nuke and your out for a ride make sure your at the front on a steep climb, Let er' rip loud and proud,, Share your power 

People find It hard to climb when they'er gettin' gassed !


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Foods that give you a scent while sweating? Curry! Dont do it especially if any physical activity is coming up...it will come out of your pours. Ask my x


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Stop eating meat, your farts/stool.won't smell as bad and you'll feel better.

I find that the older I get, the less I sweat, so fewer showers, less deoderant, etc. ..

Of course it could be that my sense of smell us fading


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Nurse Ben said:


> Stop eating meat, your farts/stool.won't smell as bad and you'll feel better.


Man, this is so true. Red meat is terrible for you in so many ways. People would live longer and healthier lives if they would just stop eating it.


----------



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

2 Boston Terrier's. Have you smelled a bostons fart? Sometimes when I come home I wonder how the paint is still on the walls! LOL


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Romaxy said:


> 2 Boston Terrier's. Have you smelled a bostons fart? Sometimes when I come home I wonder how the paint is still on the walls! LOL


Twice the fun.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Mr Pig said:


> Man, this is so true. Red meat is terrible for you in so many ways. People would live longer and healthier lives if they would just stop eating it.


Yeah but every now and then wrapping thick cut bacon around a really nice cut of red meat marinating It In good wiskey then burning It on both sides with an open flame for about 2 minutes per side then putting out the flames with beer Is good for your soul,,
Besides everyone knows beer Is good for you 









Back In the day when we hog hunted we'd chew a little raw fat while we dressed out the beastie, but not anymore as the environment Is so screwed up It'd make you sick or give you worms ~
I used to really smell back then, but I was not old....


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2016)

Osco said:


> Back In the day when we hog hunted we'd chew a little raw fat while we dressed out the beastie, but not anymore as the environment Is so screwed up It'd make you sick or give you worms ~
> I used to really smell back then, but I was not old....


now there's no hog but your old so you do smell.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Close the flue, light a fire, give it about 30 minutes. Open the windows and let the smoke flow out. That fire pit smell is pervasive and sticky. It will continue to smell like bonfire for the next couple weeks, possibly until Spring.

If you are so inclined, roast something on the fire or just burn it all down.


----------



## WheelieWonka (Aug 27, 2003)

Old smell? lol. Easy.. Smother yourself in baby powder. You'll have that new person smell once again.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Spray the old people with Fabreze. It doesn't make them smell better, but it makes them leave.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

HTR4EVR said:


> Just farted in the gym doing crunches. Why I didn't knew about this before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every yoga class I've attended ... there is always someone who obviously lets one go. Usually a big loud one, and there's no escape because the yoga mats are so close together.

Sometimes you're the farter, some times you're the fartee. We all fart


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Every yoga class I've attended ... there is always someone who obviously lets one go. Usually a big loud one, and there's no escape because the yoga mats are so close together.
> 
> Sometimes you're the farter, some times you're the fartee. We all fart


I thought yoga was intended to purge all bodily stress and impurities.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I thought yoga was intended to purge all bodily stress and impurities.


Yogis and yoginis, like to commune with the natural spirits and auras.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

That is grody to the max. :lol::lol::yesnod:


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Bad nails in the old folk often be the culprit...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Ya know, it seems like folks don't want to recognize the "normality" of getting older, as if the way we look, smell, feel, is somehow abnormal.

Getting old is normal, as are all the wonderful things associated with every age.

Don't sweat it, getting old is not something that can be prevented, just roll with the hits and take it as it comes.

About half my patients are geropscyh, trust me, it could always be worse 



Crankout said:


> Bad nails in the old folk often be the culprit...
> 
> View attachment 1114010


Personally, I love farting, not only does it feel better, the whole "out" vs "in" thing, but it makes me smile, the sound, the smell, come on, you all know you like to fart... though you may not like smelling other people's farts 

Embrace your smell!


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

Picard said:


> How do you guys get rid of old people smell in your own home?


I call an Uber for your mom.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2017)

Crankout said:


> Bad nails in the old folk often be the culprit...


lill maintenance wouldn't hurt.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Picard said:


> How do you guys get rid of old people smell in your own home / car? Baking soda?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Date younger women?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Crankout said:


> Bad nails in the old folk often be the culprit...
> 
> View attachment 1114010


Im so glad I wasnt eating when I saw this...man that is nasty!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

nvphatty said:


> lill maintenance wouldn't hurt.


Found it on Hawg's GF's Instagram. Go figure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2017)

Crankout said:


> Found it on Hawg's GF's Instagram. Go figure.


taint surprised at'tall, hell Hawg and DJ's gal's prolly one in the same i rekon..


----------



## japie321hp (Jul 26, 2016)

Vanilla essince work best in homes

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

My wife bought me this for Christmas last year, I will never fart err Part with it


----------



## loug (Mar 24, 2017)

Garlic covers up all other odors. Soak clothes in your regular soap with a tbs. of grated Fels Naptha added to the wash for 45 minutes then run cycle.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Curry beats Garlic


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ Curry beats Garlic


that's a bit aggro don't ya think??


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> that's a bit aggro don't ya think??


Very much so...never take a girl to eat Indian food, then take her dancing....as you sweat...she gets to smell all that curry. True story 🙃


----------



## Llantitas (Mar 10, 2017)

Mr Pig said:


> Man, this is so true. Red meat is terrible for you in so many ways. People would live longer and healthier lives if they would just stop eating it.


If you can eat meat what's the purpose of life?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Llantitas said:


> If you can eat meat what's the purpose of life?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


To ride bikes.


----------



## Llantitas (Mar 10, 2017)

chazpat said:


> To ride bikes.


Nobody in their complete senses can negate de allure of a 36 Oz tomahawk steak, rare. Or some venison tartare.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2017)

Llantitas said:


> Nobody in their complete senses can negate de allure of a 36 Oz tomahawk steak, rare. Or some venison tartare.


guess again.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Llantitas said:


> Nobody in their complete senses can negate de allure of a 36 Oz tomahawk steak, rare. Or some venison tartare.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


And again.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I am old and I smell. A lot worse than I used to. Especially after riding. My wife makes me leave my clothes in the garage until they go in the machine, and her gym wear does not even go in with mine or she feels they'll be tainted. (Sometimes I slip a few of her things in with mine when I'm feeling passive-aggressive).
The whole red meat thing is true, and I have a dilemma as someone gave me a $250 gift card to Bobs Steak House for Christmas and I will have to go eat $250 worth of steak some time... 
Contrary to what most people think after getting to know me a little, my **** really does stink...


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

rockerc said:


> I am old and I smell. A lot worse than I used to. Especially after riding. My wife makes me leave my clothes in the garage until they go in the machine, and her gym wear does not even go in with mine or she feels they'll be tainted. (Sometimes I slip a few of her things in with mine when I'm feeling passive-aggressive).
> The whole red meat thing is true, and I have a dilemma as someone gave me a $250 gift card to Bobs Steak House for Christmas and I will have to go eat $250 worth of steak some time...
> Contrary to what most people think after getting to know me a little, my **** really does stink...


Take those clothes post-ride, soak them in a mix of water, vinegar and hydro peroxide then wash them. They will not smell post haste!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ride nekid


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Crankout said:


> Take those clothes post-ride, soak them in a mix of water, vinegar and hydro peroxide then wash them. They will not smell post haste!


If I did that too often there'd be nothing left to smell!


----------

